# Loki OST



## José Herring (Nov 17, 2021)

I think this is the sickest most badass score I've ever heard. It just ticks all the right boxes for me. Experimental but still makes sense. Who knows maybe next year it will sound dated "so 2021" but for now I think it's just so clever and inventive and powerful.


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 17, 2021)

Whole-heartedly agree. To be honest, probably the best score for an MCU property to date. Just stunningly powerful, fun and unique.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 17, 2021)

scottbuckley said:


> Whole-heartedly agree. To be honest, probably the best score for an MCU property to date. Just stunningly powerful, fun and unique.


The composer she just went for it. She just threw it out there and the director/producer totally backed her. It's amazing.


----------

